# Lucky Lab Portland Oregon June 7 and June 14



## Boris (Jun 3, 2015)

We'll be having two Lucky Lab rides this month. One on 6/7 and the other on 6/14.
Lucky Lab 19th at NW Quimby at 12:30pm both days.  
Hopefully, Vince will be able to make at least one of these rides.


----------



## BWbiker (Jun 3, 2015)

Dave Marko said:


> We'll be having two Lucky Lab rides this month. One on 6/7 and the other on 6/14.
> Lucky Lab 19th at NW Quimby at 12:30pm both days.
> Hopefully, Vince will be able to make at least one of these rides.



 I'll be there the 7th, thanks for putting this together Dave! Brad


----------



## Boris (Jun 3, 2015)

Happy to do it. Weather should be great, which is something that can rarely be said for Rose Festival!


----------



## vincev (Jun 3, 2015)

Dave Marko said:


> Happy to do it. Weather should be great, which is something that can rarely be said for Rose Festival!




Thanks Dave for putting it together but I may be busy on the 6/7th.


----------



## silvertonguedevil (Jun 3, 2015)

I'll see you the 14th!


----------



## BWbiker (Jun 4, 2015)

Dave Marko said:


> We'll be having two Lucky Lab rides this month. One on 6/7 and the other on 6/14.
> Lucky Lab 19th at NW Quimby at 12:30pm both days.
> Hopefully, Vince will be able to make at least one of these rides.



 Anyone else planning to ride this Sunday at the Lab?


----------



## Boris (Jun 4, 2015)

It's been requested that any CABE member that has committed to making this Sundays ride, please keep your word, as there are a couple of other non-CABE members who have either committed, or are going to try to be there. It would be a shame if someone made the effort, and found themselves to be the lone rider.

So far it's Brad, Aaron and Derek from the CABE


----------



## Robertriley (Jun 4, 2015)

I'm heading to Portland next week but won't be there for the weekend.  I'll still let one of you buy me a beer during the week!


----------



## BWbiker (Jun 5, 2015)

Robertriley said:


> I'm heading to Portland next week but won't be there for the weekend.  I'll still let one of you buy me a beer during the week!



 Portland will be out of beer after Rose Festival this weekend, you need to show up Sunday for beer


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Jun 6, 2015)

Me, Brad, Derek - anyone else?  It's gonna be INCREDIBLE weather!  Watch, the 14th will RAIN.


----------



## Boris (Jun 6, 2015)

Stingray James and Mullens said they were going to try to make it.


----------



## BWbiker (Jun 6, 2015)

*Lucky Lab tomorrow...*



Dave Marko said:


> Stingray James and Mullens said they were going to try to make it.



Yep, looking forward to it! Thanks again Dave.


----------



## Boris (Jun 6, 2015)

No problem Brad. Wish I could make it!!!


----------



## adventurepdx (Jun 7, 2015)

And if you want more action this afternoon, I'll be doing the "Heavy Duti: Industrial Bike Tour" starting from Union Station at 4:30!
http://www.shift2bikes.org/cal/viewpp2015.php#07-4808


----------

